# Ladrador and Vizsla as family pets?



## Marie74 (May 14, 2012)

I'm looking for the right breed to suit my family. At the moment I'm looking at Labradors and Hungarian Vizslas. 

I know pretty much that a lab would more than likely fit in perfectly. Although I have read up on Vizslas and met an owner of two beautiful Vizslas I would love to hear from more owners.

A bit about my household....there's three adults and three kids (13,6 & 2). I am at home Monday to Friday and the house is never really empty on a weekend with my husband and kids about. We can exercise a dog for a minimum of one hour a day but it will be more like two. We want a dog that we can train to be able to free run. 

Thanks


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum  

I own a Labrador, and know a fair bit about Vizslas although I do not currently own one. They are a breed I really admire though, and I hope to own one one day. 

Personally if I could only offer my dog around one or two hours a day exercise, I wouldn't have either breed, but at a push I would go for a Labrador over a Vizsla. Vizslas are very much working dogs, they need to hunt and need to run, and although Labradors are working dogs too, the show strain and pet bred Labs are not bred specifically for hunting so *can* be easier to manage in terms of exercise requirements. 

When you say 'free run', what do you mean exactly? Do you mean a dog who is capable to go off the lead and recall to you?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Marie74 said:


> I'm looking for the right breed to suit my family. At the moment I'm looking at Labradors and Hungarian Vizslas.
> 
> I know pretty much that a lab would more than likely fit in perfectly. Although I have read up on Vizslas and met an owner of two beautiful Vizslas I would love to hear from more owners.
> 
> ...


Hi, 2 hours a day sounds like a reasonable amount of time for free running exercise to me.

To begin with of course your dog, if a puppy, will have restricted exercise until its growth plates have fused and it has developed strong tendons, muscles, ligaments etc.

Very few of us have unlimited resources to run our dogs, many having to fit dog ownership into busy lives which may include full time working.

Also you can give a dog too MUCH exercise and the more you give them, the more they want, and really, unless you are planning to Field Trial your dog all day that level of fitness is completely unecessary.

The main differences between the two breeds (apart from the obvious) are that one is from the sub group of retrievers and was designed to fulfil that task.

The other is a member of the sub group of HPRs and designed to be a Jack of all Trades, ie hunt, point, flush, retrieve.

This means they usually have a higher degree of independence than a Lab, although they also tend to be more sensitive than the former.

Both should be temperamentally suited to living in a family and of course are biddable and can be trained very easily to recall and stop on command.

There is a working/show split and I would not advice you purchase from the former lines unless you are prepared for the level of drive and mental stimulation they will need.

Obviously it goes without saying that your first port of call should be the relevant breed club(s) to be steered towards reputable breeders who conduct the relevant helth tests on their breeding stock including hip and elbow dysplasia, eyes etc and a good breeder will make you aware of polymyositis in HV

HTH


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Personally if I could only offer my dog around one or two hours a day exercise, I wouldn't have either breed, but at a push I would go for a Labrador over a Vizsla. Vizslas are very much working dogs, they need to hunt and need to run, and although Labradors are working dogs too, the show strain and pet bred Labs are not bred specifically for hunting so *can* be easier to manage in terms of exercise requirements.
> 
> When you say 'free run', what do you mean exactly? Do you mean a dog who is capable to go off the lead and recall to you?


I would have thought that one to two hours exercise a day, particularly with a lot of it off the lead, would be far more than most dogs ever get and ample for any breed of dog. Personally I would split it into 3 walks, probably one long walk of around an hour and then two shorter walks. When I had collies and lived in a town my dogs had 45 minutes in the morning, about the same in the afternoon (or spent the whole afternoon at the horses) and then a 20 minute walk last thing at night. Plus dog training classes a couple of evenings a week and shows most weekends in the summer.
My current dogs are small but are out and about on the farm and come out behind the horses for miles. They frequently go days without too much exercise though if the weather is bad or we are busy and they come to no harm as they have such a varied life.


----------



## Marie74 (May 14, 2012)

My plan was a 10-15 min toilet walk at 7.30. Then about 40-60 mins at 10 ish. About 5-6 pm 40-60 mins 10-15 min toilet walk at 9-10pm. But weekends will get a walk of at least 1-2 hours instead of a 40-60 mins.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I would have thought that one to two hours exercise a day, particularly with a lot of it off the lead, would be far more than most dogs ever get and ample for any breed of dog. Personally I would split it into 3 walks, probably one long walk of around an hour and then two shorter walks. When I had collies and lived in a town my dogs had 45 minutes in the morning, about the same in the afternoon (or spent the whole afternoon at the horses) and then a 20 minute walk last thing at night. Plus dog training classes a couple of evenings a week and shows most weekends in the summer.
> My current dogs are small but are out and about on the farm and come out behind the horses for miles. They frequently go days without too much exercise though if the weather is bad or we are busy and they come to no harm as they have such a varied life.


I can see where you're coming from, I just got the impression from the op that it *could* be as little as one hour a day. One hour would not be enough, in my opinion, for either breed of dog; unless there were other activities during the day to stimulate the dog, such as your dogs being around the farm.

I'm quite rigid in my routine anyway, so just have a different viewpoint to you; my dogs have three or four hours a day no matter what, but I'm very lucky that I have this amount of time to give


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Marie74 said:


> My plan was a 10-15 min toilet walk at 7.30. Then about 40-60 mins at 10 ish. About 5-6 pm 40-60 mins 10-15 min toilet walk at 9-10pm. But weekends will get a walk of at least 1-2 hours instead of a 40-60 mins.


sounds ideal to me. Obviously if you go to work then you have to do a long walk first thing but if you are home that is an ideal way to do it.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Marie74 said:


> My plan was a 10-15 min toilet walk at 7.30. Then about 40-60 mins at 10 ish. About 5-6 pm 40-60 mins 10-15 min toilet walk at 9-10pm. But weekends will get a walk of at least 1-2 hours instead of a 40-60 mins.


That sounds like a good routine, op, I'm sorry if I misunderstood from your first post - my response was more of a warning than anything else 

Are you looking at getting a puppy, or an older rescue?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally I would not suggest a Vizsla for a first time dog owner. I have seen numerous people who have bought a gorgeous puppy, only to find a few weeks down the line that they've made a huge mistake. Moreso than any other breed IMO. 

I have a lady who comes with her Vizsla, she has no children, lives on the Quantocks, works from home and spends her time "entertaining and training" her dog. She spent the first two years in tears, regretting her choice and seriously thought about taking her back to the breeder, but decided against it. Now, 3 years later after a lot of hardwork and heartache, she now has an absolutely gorgeous dog who is reliable, trustworthy and a pleasure to own, but, I cannot begin to tell you the amount of energy and time she put in to get this result.

There are easier first time dogs that's for sure.


----------



## myboys (Apr 29, 2012)

When I was making a choice of dog my son was only 2 and a half so I needed to be sure of temperament and suitability of the dog to fit in with my family. I considered three breeds - the weimariner, vizsla and GSP - and I spoke to the breed society of all three to ask for advice. It was my first dog and I was advised against having a vizsla and I decided to have a GSP who is now 13 and has been the most gentle and loving of dogs. I have only come across a few vizslas but I found them to be very highly strung.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you a first time dog owner ? If so i would say a lab would be the easier option but at the end of the day they are both dogs bred to do a job!

But then i never took the easy option i had a beagle as a first dog and then a pointer ut: :lol:

My advice would be join a lab and vizsla forum and have a nose around at what issues arise with the breeds ,i'm guessing like pointers vizslas could have recall issues :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

myboys said:


> When I was making a choice of dog my son was only 2 and a half so I needed to be sure of temperament and suitability of the dog to fit in with my family. I considered three breeds - the weimariner, vizsla and GSP - and I spoke to the breed society of all three to ask for advice. It was my first dog and I was advised against having a vizsla and I decided to have a GSP who is now 13 and has been the most gentle and loving of dogs. I have only come across a few vizslas but I found them to be very highly strung.


I know someone with a GSP and she makes Enzo (Pointer) look like a chilled out dog :lol:

OP i would also go for show lines over working.


----------



## Marie74 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate your advice. Not had a dog for nearly four years since our cross breed passed away.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

4 hours physical exercise a day is just not practical for many people. And the OPs 1-2 hours a day is a hell of a lot more than most of the pet Labs I know get. Spen gets about an hour and a half of walks a day at the moment along with training sessions, games and stuffed Kongs. Once he's older I'll probably increase it as I enjoy being out with him but I'm home pretty much all day every day.

I'm finding my Lab an extremely easy dog but I'm not sure whether that's just because my last dog was an extremely difficult dog lol. My husband struggles with Spencer though. His intelligence, energy level and the need to do something for a good chunk of time each day can drive him mad.


----------



## Marie74 (May 14, 2012)

bearcub said:


> That sounds like a good routine, op, I'm sorry if I misunderstood from your first post - my response was more of a warning than anything else
> 
> Are you looking at getting a puppy, or an older rescue?


I didn't explain my self very well sorry. I think a puppy just because of having a two year old. I worry that a rescue dog with a small child might have issues that could be dangerous with a little one. Where as a puppy I know what to expect (pretty much) mouthing, jumping etc. I know it can be a lot of hard work but I'm preparing myself and the children for it. We are ready to fill the void that our dog left nearly four years ago.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

When D was young she was (and still sometimes is) all springs like tigger on a walk full of excitement at meeting new friends. 
When she met a Vizla the same age as her on a trip to the beach, she was like  :frown2: . This dog was beautiful and friendly but I have never met such a bouncy high energy dog. They played off lead for a bit but he was too much for her and it hasn't happened since she will play with any dog big or small. The couple adored him but I remember comparing but they did admit he was hard work. 
Mine couldn't just be allowed to run a bit around as their exercise. I don't think these could either. Mine need to "hunt" too, cravensmum brought this up the other day some dogs are ok with a field to run around in but some need more, they need to track rabbits, chase imaginary things through the woods etc. Our dogs have become our life because of this we are always finding new exciting places to walk them. 
I didn't go for an easy choice and much as I love my dogs I do have days where I wish I had gone for a dog I could throw a ball and they'd run after for and walk a few miles with them by my side and call it a day. 
You already know it's a life changing decision but I think maybe have a think not just about how many walks but how much time you have in your life, some dogs do take over your life with training and walking. 
A lab owner on here said it perfectly there is a reason you see lots of people with labs, they are great dogs. Don't get me wrong they still need good walking and training, time etc. Without they can become difficult to live with like any dog.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Are you going to be getting a puppy, or a rescue....?

There are so many loving and lovable Labs in rescues; if you get one that is aged 2 or over and who has had some basic training, then you may well end up with an incredible and fun companion for all of your family 

There are three Vizlas at our local park. One is severely dog aggressive but I'm not assuming that's connected to the breed. All three are highly energetic.

My Lab gets a minimum of 60 minutes a day and often it's two hours or more. I don't think an hour is enough for a fully grown Lab, and my Lab is medium energy


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Marie74 said:


> I didn't explain my self very well sorry. I think a puppy just because of having a two year old.* I worry that a rescue dog with a small child might have issues that could be dangerous with a little one. Where as a puppy I know what to expect (pretty much) mouthing, jumping etc.* I know it can be a lot of hard work but I'm preparing myself and the children for it. We are ready to fill the void that our dog left nearly four years ago.


It's an understandable concern 

That said, many Labs in rescue have a great track record of having lived with young children. My own Lab was a rescue and is a typical bouncy, excitable Lab. However, around children he is so gentle, it is lovely to watch.

It's really great that you're researching both breeds properly, though - not everyone does! I wish you luck in your choice 

If you do get a Lab puppy, I'd urge you to only go to a really good breeder who has had both dam and sire hip scored, and done the eye checks etc.

Let us know how you get on and what you decide


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Howl said:


> You already know it's a life changing decision but I think maybe have a think *not just about how many walks but how much time you have in your life, some dogs do take over your life with training and walking. *
> A lab owner on here said it perfectly there is a reason you see lots of people with labs, they are great dogs. Don't get me wrong they still need good walking and training, time etc. Without they can become difficult to live with like any dog.


I think this is what I was trying to get at in my first post, but didn't put it as well as you Howl.

I'm really really lucky in that I'm at home with my dogs all day while my OH goes off and earns money for us all, and most days I literally spend 10 hours a day on my own with the dogs... obviously I have other things in my life but my primary focus is them and even then, they still need more training, more one on one time with me and I feel bad if they haven't been off lead on a walk as much as I'd like.

I know a man who has owned Vizslas and other HPR breeds all his life, works them, breeds them etc and when I got chatting to him about owning Vizslas, the first thing he said to me was "don't do it!!" I have never met any Labrador owner who has said anything like that to me.

I think there are breeds, like Labs, that are so suited to family life, they're adaptable, they can take the comings and goings of a busy household in their stride and you can take them out anywhere for the day and they are just one of the family. Then there are breeds which can make life difficult and everything has to revolve around them, such as my mum's Border Terrier, who can't cope with going out for a day on lead, hates noise in the house and is very sensitive to change. I think Vizslas can fit into either one of these categories, but from what I've heard from other owners they are more often than not, in the latter category.

So to sum up my ramblings, between the two breeds, go for a Labrador. If you need any help with finding a breeder etc then there are other people on this site who can help, and I would be happy to steer you in the right direction


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

There is also the mouthy phase with puppies which can be an issue with any dog. Some are ok some are HORRIBLE!! Both can result in great dogs. D was a devil just beyond bareable at times. Today I took her walking with a big group of children they all fussed her and she was an absolute star. 
I always worried about E because although I know she has had children in her life from day one but I worried because she gets scared about some pretty random things. She met a little boy with down's syndrome the other day with the OH and the owners said they come to the park because the little boy loves dogs. E (usually a serious dog) apparently loved him  rolled on her back gently wagged her tail and was so happy to be with him. So much so the little boys parents thought she should be a therapy dog 
Maybe one day but we got a good bag of issues with E to work through first! 
Rescues vary so much, definitely something to consider. They bond just as well if not better than a puppy. Can come with training. Often it was never the dog that was the issue but they can have some difficulties that need lots of time and patience. Just depends on the dog.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

The lab is similar to the boxer in quite a few ways, bouncy, energetic and generally a good family dog. I'm guessing you've decided against a boxer? Or is it still on the shortlist? 

My lab is from working lines and is _very_ energetic! A lab from show lines I imagine would be happy with the walking you can offer, especially if you will be doing training sessions on top and do things like feed from Kongs etc.

If you're worried about not being experienced enough to own a staffy then I'll say the same thing I did about the beagle regarding the vizsla - avoid! 

Also, just a quick note about rescuing; I can understand why you think a puppy would be better with having young children but if you go to a good rescue centre that spends a good deal of time assessing the dogs before they rehome them then you'll be able to work with them to find the perfect dog to suit your family and one that has already been through all the nipping, mouthing, teenage stage etc. A dog should never be left alone with children anyway whether you have it from a pup or not and there are many adult dogs in need of a home that are great with kids


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 2 wirehaired vizslas, briliant breed, not so different from the smoothies in personality. I personally love the personalities of vizzies. They are gentle natured dogs and should not be aggressive towards humans or dogs.They are usually very loving dogs and happy ones too. They are hprs and depends on what line you get, if you get the show types they will be less motivated to hunt etc. They are velcro dogs and crave human contact, they firmly believe that they are part of you family and should be involved in everything you do. they do not do well with harsh handling as they are very senstive dogs, your voice should be enough. They are high energy, need exercise and training and they all seem to have daft personalities. My Fern every so often will sit upright on the sofa with a throw draped over her completely, like some kind of brown ghost, for about 5 mins, why ? I have no idea, she is very pleased with herself afterwards,but who knows what goes on in the mind of a vizzie ! They are a relatively health breed but buy from health tested dogs. they are probably more hyper than your average lab but labs can be like that too . Hope this helps to give you some idea of what a vizzie is like. i wouldn't want to be without one now.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, don't underestimate the energy level of a young Lab. I was looking for a fairly high energy dog and Spencer still came as a bit of a shock  It's not so bad now but the first few weeks he was absolutely exhausting. Apparently they tend to mellow a bit with age but we'll see  He's also a terrible, terrible thief. If it isn't nailed down then he'll run off with it. And if it is nailed down he'll try every way he can to free it so he can run off with it. He won't hesitate to pick my pockets or go rooting around in my bag either. 

His previous owners saw him the other week and again commented on how calm he was. I wouldn't consider him calm and can only imagine how much of a nightmare to live with he was when he wasn't getting regular exercise or training hmy:


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that the Hungarian Vizsla (Smooth) is a DIFFERENT breed to the Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla. The Wire Vizsla has as much German Wirehaired Pointer in its original make up as it does the Hungarian Viz.
Although they do share similar personalities most people who have owned both would say that the wire viz is altogether calmer and not so highly strung as the Smooth Vizsla. I have Wire Vizsla's and when we meet up with Smooths I can certainly see the difference (and similarities).


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, I've had two labs from puppies,6 months apart.they are demanding but i knew that when I took them on.

I wanted them so I put the time and effort in.But they also have to fit around our lifestyle.

I researched the breeders thoroughly first,looking at hip,eye scores,etc.

My son was about 9 when we had them, and they have always been great with him.so gentle and fussy but that's Labradors for you.

Mine get a min of one hour a day exercise.on or off lead.more at a weekend.i work at home so I am with them most of the time.(plenty of play time when I'm supposed to be working)
When I train for my half marathon they do it with me too.they will just go on and on and on.

They also have the run of our large garden via a quite large dog flap!!
I chose labs because of their good all round characteristics.can be mischievous though as said.if they take something,it's theirs. if you leave treats in coat pockets....they will sniff them out and destroy your pockets.hmy:

If I were having another one I would definitely go to a good rescue centre as there are so many needing homes.

Good luck in choosing.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't had time to read this thread but we have and breed labradors so I can put my two cents in about them. 

Do not be under the impression they come as a ready made package. They have a great review and are brilliant family dogs, however it takes just as much work to get there as any other dog. 

They are working dogs remember, so even the show ones are going to need a fair amount of exercise I'd recommend an hour and a half to two hours everyday. 

Labradors are very energetic and if it isn't exercised or trained properly they can become boistrous and unruly. If your dog becomes bored also expect a lot of chewing. They are a retriever and love to have things in their mouths. So lots of toys/kongs around the house will help and save your table legs  

Overall training is fairly easy with a lab as they are a biddable dog, however it does vary from dog to dog. Obedience should be put in at quite an early age alongside with a lot of socialisation and exposure to all types of situations. 

Do all of the above and you should have a lovely dog


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Agree with Redice, wireys are usually a lot calmer than the smooths, but tell that to Fern, my wirey with no wire !!  and i had forgot to put that in my first post .


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We have 2 labs and 2 Vizslas 
Firstly labs and Vizzies are a lot different.
Labs are great all round dogs and are easy going and tend to fit in well with family life. They can be a little head strong in their teens like most breeds but with correct upbringing turn out to be super dogs. They do like their exercise but are a little more forgiving.

Vizzies are also super dogs, but can be high maintenance and do need to use their brains.
We show and do Gundog work with ours people tried to put us off but we did research them for two years and spoke to a lot of people, Ours have great temperaments.
They have become very popular over the last couple of years, so you need to be careful choosing a reputable breeder.
Our male can be a little deaf if he see's something he fancies in the distance , i would say whistle training is a must.
They don't like to be left too long and can be quite needy, they are very clever and will walk all over you if you let them . 
They can be wilful but very sensitive, reward training all the way to get the best out of your Vizzie, i'd never be without one or two now. 
Brought up right you will have one very special dog :001_wub:
If you want to know anymore PM me


----------

